# Which Video Format takes less space?



## Juven

If i need to write as many video as possible,
which is the video format that takes less space on the disc.
Surely not .vob.


----------



## darth yoda

Juven said:


> If i need to write as many video as possible,
> which is the video format that takes less space on the disc.
> Surely not .vob.



ok ill give u an example to help.  if u have a 700mb .avi file and then convert to dvd it would take up over 1gb if not 2 depending on the length of the movie. im not sure about mpeg but avi files are pretty small.  u can use a program like avi to dvd to convert and test if u like. 

hope this helps. if u need more help i will try.


----------



## cohen

depends on quality as well... like if i downloaded hairspray from somewhere P) it would be 700MB but i ripper the DVD and it was over 1GB.


----------



## darth yoda

cohen said:


> depends on quality as well... like if i downloaded hairspray from somewhere P) it would be 700MB but i ripper the DVD and it was over 1GB.



yes but usually d/led versions are r5s and come from cd's and are excellent quality. i think they arent comparable to dvd quality. but anyway quality does make a difference aswell


----------



## Juven

I do understand that to get the best DVD quality it takes more space.

Quality should be good enough to see and good sound quality.

I just want to write as many clips as poss in to a DVD(4.7GB) disc.

and wots that d/led versions?


----------



## cohen

> wots that d/led versions?



Downloaded versions... we are not able to talk about this on the forum... unfortunately....


----------



## Aziek

the smallest video format would be H.264 in a mkv container, than use a program like "convertXtodvd"


----------



## patrickv

as far as small goes i've seen WMV, but then again quality of wmv is crap.


----------



## darth yoda

patrickv said:


> as far as small goes i've seen WMV, but then again quality of wmv is crap.


 
how about wma files?

avi files are good. u can put at 700mb each 6 movies on one dvd. just use a conveting program nd experiment with the sizes.  u can get a good quality movie at 700mb for .avi files so if thats all u nbeed try avi. then see if its small enough. i would recommend winavi as the files it makes are smaller than other programs and it is very quick to convert.


----------



## cohen

i like avi

wma's are music files!


----------



## Mitch?

i'm not sure which has better compression, but .avi looks nicer generally, and it's not an actual file as much as a wrapper for the sound and video files, so it's easier to edit and stuff later on, .mpeg isn't as good imo


----------



## darth yoda

cohen said:


> i like avi
> 
> wma's are music files!



lol they are too sorry i wasnt thinking. windows media audio. rofl!


----------



## Vizy

I think .avi would be the smallest because if one were to go to btjunkie.org right now and type in a movie name...most, if not all, the hits would be in .avi format.


----------



## JlCollins005

yes but if ud like to mess around u could download WinAVI


----------



## darth yoda

thats what i said. winavi is the best. quickest and smallest files. and all movie downloads are in .avi format no matter where u get them from. so for moviews i think avi format is the best one. espesially as there are divx players for the tv that can play .avi files in divx format (i dunno about xvid).


----------

